# Fondue To Order - Best Technique



## hellotheguy (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey so I have an idea (ok it might be partially stolen but what isn't these days and you know etc etc) 
anyway, it is an app or shareable or whatever that involves fondue. So my problem is I've never done fondue before, and definitely not in an a la minute setting. So my question:

What would your suggestions be to achieve a fondue texture ( cheese dipping sauce, not too thick nor too thin, intended as a dip for grilled bread) cheese sauce that can be picked up on the line in a la carte sized portions ideally in less than 10 or so minutes and that the line cooks will actually be able to do properly as part of a larger menu (i.e. not sitting there stirring it over a double boiler constantly for 6-7 straight minutes or something). 

I'm thinking of making a loose bechamel that they can heat up in a pan, swirl shredded cheese into a la minute and dump into the serving vessel. Would the cheese set up before the diner got really into it? Would it be too thick?


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

hellotheguy said:


> What would your suggestions be


My suggestion would be to invent a time machine to go back to the 70's when fondue was popular

In all seriousness, look up sodium citrate and some associated recipes and see if that points you in the right direction.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would not go with a Bechtel base I don' think it would have the correct flavor profile for fondue. While in New Glarus Wisconsin recently I ate at Glarner Stube Restaurant. They do an outstanding fondue to order.

Here is the recipe I found for their fondue. http://www.sweetleisure.com/2011/10/new-glarus-and-good-fondue-recipe/


----------



## BKF (Oct 17, 2017)

someday said:


> My suggestion would be to invent a time machine to go back to the 70's when fondue was popular
> 
> In all seriousness, look up sodium citrate and some associated recipes and see if that points you in the right direction.


Take a look at The Melting Pot and their concept. It's current and a great experience. Three courses - cheese, boiling broth, dessert. Great evening - about 2-3 hour experience suitable for a meal with people that you like.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Look for packaged fondue under the brand name "swiss knight". Good, clean stuff, nothing more than white wine, cheese (50/50 emmenthaler gruyere) and a bit of cornstarch.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

I would try to keep the fondue mix ready to serve in a bain-marie with lid at about 72°C/160°F, put 1/4 of the white wine just before serve.

New loads of fresh uncooked fresh prep would go in the steamer 85-115°C/185-240°F in a flat (max 10cm/4’deep or wide) covered GN. Stir eventually at 2/3 of the process time.

"The Melting Pot" has a clever concept indeed (checked on youTube)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd ask you you to try that one out. It'll split if not agitated constantly. Of course, the more binder (corn starch, potsto starch or arrowroot) is in there, the more stable it would be, but then, with a lot of starch you don't have fondue anymore (fondue = melted in french) but a starchy cheese sauce.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I agree fondue is not something you can keep in a baine marie if it is a true fondue it will split. If you go with a bechamel option it would not.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

I would echo Someday (and Foodpump to an extent) and make your own fondue mix with sodium citrate, or alginate. Its bullet proof once you get your balance right. You can get a cheese/wine/whatever blend that suits your style with little to no starch. As much as starch will help prevent breaking, if you keep it warming it will degrade and thicken. The Swiss Knight product Foodpump mentioned is stabilized with potato starch (not a bad thing) but the real key to it is sodium phospate, which is just a lest efficient version of the salts mentioned above.


----------

